# Sunflower pollination



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Some growers use fipronil on them. Be cautious.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

do expect you will put less hives in the almonds as a result.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I have heard of beekeepers being offered between $60-$100 down here.


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

They only offered 35.00 down here last year. I wouldn't move them for that price and it's only ten miles.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

of all the crops a beekeeper should be concerned about, Sunflowers probably tops the list...
up here, the confectionery type, the type that they want pollination on, requires two applications of insecticide AS PER CONTRACT !

I have not pulled sunflower honey for years, except for one yard. A grower stubbornly using one of the old varieties.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Honey is chrome yellow and strong. I used to move bees to get them away so it didn't darken my white alfalfa honey.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure who edited my statement above in #3. Its not what I wrote. Actually it was not edited..Not at all. It was gutted to the point of being worthless. 

Whoever did has no clue that the warning that I posted ought to be highly considered and heeded. Good luck Father and Son. Hope you saw it. 

Between the spray and the fact the warning I posted on here was deleted your going to come out on the short end of this.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Honey-4-All said:


> Not sure who edited my statement above in #3. Its not what I wrote. Actually it was not edited..Not at all. It was gutted to the point of being worthless.
> 
> Whoever did has no clue that the warning that I posted ought to be highly considered and heeded. Good luck Father and Son. Hope you saw it.
> 
> Between the spray and the fact the warning I posted on here was deleted your going to come out on the short end of this.


I think you're looking at the old thread from last year.
from this year: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?312980-Sunflower-Pollination-2015****


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

You are correct. My apologies. Not sure why I got a notification on a thread that was dead a year ago... Basically same thread. H4


----------

